

Soywiki: a wiki built on top of Vim and Git.  - jsavimbi
http://danielchoi.com/software/soywiki.html

======
idoh
That's really overkill for a vim-powered wiki. All you need to do is to add:
map gf :tabnew to your .vimrc.

see also: <http://idoh.com/post/2365733587/personal-wiki-using-vim>

------
yatsyk
There is also GitHub's gollum [1] . It's also uses git as storage. Gollum
supports a lot of formats for page content and some of these formats have a
good support in Vim.

[1] <https://github.com/github/gollum>

------
jhrobert
I too support the idea that "CamelCase WikiLinks rule", Ward is my hero.
However I "slightly" extended the definition of what a wiki word is to
accomodate: #categories, mail@addr.esses and @jhr twitter names.

------
samuel1604
It seems that the vim guys are getting jealous of Emacs org-mode :)

~~~
noste
This seems to be a straightforward wiki, however, wiki-orgmode and
VimOrganizer strive for something closer to org-mode.

------
wybo
Very cool project. Wiki for Vim (running in the console), written in Ruby.
Will keep an eye on it.

------
alnayyir
(Sorry to potentially hijack)

Incidentally, I just built a web-based wiki because I wanted one that was
fast, wasn't hinged on git(hub), and could be modified easily to my tastes.

I'd like to know if there's any interest in a stripped down and fast
alternative to MediaWiki as using it for a friend's project recently was
killing me.

~~~
newgame
Yes, there is. Would you provide us with a link or some more information?

~~~
jhrobert
Well, if that one interests you, mine may also :) <http://simpliwiki.com> \--
it's nodejs & open source.

